# elm burl



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

I was cleaning up pasture and came across this im going to let a buddy of mine turn it and ill post the final product


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

*forgot the picture*

here it is


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I look forward to seeing it completed. Burl Elm is outstanding


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Should make a fine looking project!


----------

